# Tiba Tiba where has the time gone (pic heavy)



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sativa is a couple days over 6 month old now. 
i think i may have posted a couple pix of her about a month ago thinking she was 6 months. but i actually did the math, and now shes 6 months. lmao. :hammer:
up until a couple weeks ago i though she was going to be this little string bean with no muscle and a cute face. lol
i think she's mostly done for growing. maybe a lil growth spurt here and there but i dont think she'll be much taller.
weight wise im thinking she's around 38 #'s at the most. i need to weigh her.
im really stoked at how she's turning out, and cant wait to show her to you guys every chance i get.

here's a lil time frame
3 weeks








brought her home at 5.5 weeks








10 weeks (est.)








3.5 months
















4 months








and now at 6 months
























sorry its so lengthy, i have lots to say about my lil girl but i wont go on any further 
thanks for looking everyone :woof::woof:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ohmuhgawd!! she is so lovely! i just love her, im coming over to get her  what a great girllllllll


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

aww thanks megan. tiva sends puppy kisses


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She sure is making that brindle look sexy!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

wow... she looks amazing, you need to post more pics of her. Me and you are in the same boat, up until a month ago, I figured my girl isnt going to grow much. I expected she was the female runt of the litter. This past month she's gone through big changes. she toning up, jumping igher, running faster, i know this can be expected, but it seems like at the 5.5 6 month mark we can expect HUGE gains in activity, intelligence, weight ( or at least i have).

i love puppies, but i love em more when they get bigger and more alert. I love a good, obedient, young , athletic dog more so than a cute clumsy puppy.

...but they both rock, and a calm, senior lap dog that farts all day also has many attributes.

anyway, i loved the puppy pics, but sincerely appreciated the last few pics even more. 
both are girld are the same age, we need to chat more.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> She sure is making that brindle look sexy!


i like her brindle too :roll:



NinaThePitbull said:


> wow... she looks amazing, you need to post more pics of her. Me and you are in the same boat, up until a month ago, I figured my girl isnt going to grow much. I expected she was the female runt of the litter. This past month she's gone through big changes. she toning up, jumping igher, running faster, i know this can be expected, but it seems like at the 5.5 6 month mark we can expect HUGE gains in activity, intelligence, weight ( or at least i have).
> 
> i love puppies, but i love em more when they get bigger and more alert. I love a good, obedient, young , athletic dog more so than a cute clumsy puppy.
> 
> ...


me and the gf were just looking at nina's DOTM picture, thats such an awesome picture.
i have really noticed the activity and intelligence going up with her the last half a month also. i noticed all this throughout the past months, but REALLY this half month. im not too sure of her weight but a month ago or so she weigh 32 #'s. so i really want to weigh her in the next couple days.

we got her at 5 and a half weeks and it was sooo much work i was really surprised lol.

i agree we should get on chat one of these days


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Nizmo said:


> i like her brindle too :roll:
> 
> me and the gf were just looking at nina's DOTM picture, thats such an awesome picture.
> i have really noticed the activity and intelligence going up with her the last half a month also. i noticed all this throughout the past months, but REALLY this half month. im not too sure of her weight but a month ago or so she weigh 32 #'s. so i really want to weigh her in the next couple days.
> ...


I got Nina t 8 weeks from a young couple who was down and out and feeding her cat food. they had her since she was i dont know how young, but obviously too young. the first few months i didnt want to get too close, you know? i kept telling my gf, she had a bad start, so dont get too attached....meanwhile, im becoming more attached every damn day.

it seems like every morning when i get her out theres more change. its an exciting time period to say the least, enjoy it. i think 5-6 months is the perfect age to welcome a new spring. id hate to have a puppy turn 6 months in the beginning of winter, you know?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Dude she got big fast. Holy  
She's looking so great you guys are doing a great job with her. Keep up the awesome work and take more pics for me k  OMG I just wanna come over and steel her she's so cute. Dosia's making googlie eyes at the screen


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG Dude she got big fast. Holy
> She's looking so great you guys are doing a great job with her. Keep up the awesome work and take more pics for me k  OMG I just wanna come over and steel her she's so cute. Dosia's making googlie eyes at the screen


BTW big D is getting big too, bulking up, been checking out the photos. lookin pretty gangsta.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> BTW big D is getting big too, bulking up, been checking out the photos. lookin pretty gangsta.


Thank you we try


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ohhh Tiba has a boyfriend.
I'm so excited. She's prancing around just thinking about it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> I got Nina t 8 weeks from a young couple who was down and out and feeding her cat food. they had her since she was i dont know how young, but obviously too young. the first few months i didnt want to get too close, you know? i kept telling my gf, she had a bad start, so dont get too attached....meanwhile, im becoming more attached every damn day.
> 
> it seems like every morning when i get her out theres more change. its an exciting time period to say the least, enjoy it. i think 5-6 months is the perfect age to welcome a new spring. id hate to have a puppy turn 6 months in the beginning of winter, you know?


ugh cat food is soo terrible for dogs, not to mention puppies! thats no good.
its hard not to get attached to animals. we've had these kittens for a couple weeks now and i dont want to re-home them. and i dont even like cats. lol
i still see the same tiny pup in my head and then i open her crate in the morning and shes this DOG now.

my other dog was a lil pup during the winter. that was no fun lol



kg420 said:


> OMG Dude she got big fast. Holy
> She's looking so great you guys are doing a great job with her. Keep up the awesome work and take more pics for me k  OMG I just wanna come over and steel her she's so cute. Dosia's making googlie eyes at the screen


haha thanks!
we'll meet halfway you can give me dosia for sativa lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Niz and Marley might be a little mad at us though


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wait Orion wants to know why Nismo wnats to trade Tiba for Dosia, just think Trev needs Orion and Nismo and Dosia and Krystal can take Tiva, Marley and Penny  hhahah that leave me with the intact animals oh great  lmaooo

Dude Tiva looks so awesome and i agree she does make that brindle look sexy, she is turning into a really nice girl


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LMAO Niz and Marley might be a little mad at us though


hahaha


apbtmom76 said:


> Wait Orion wants to know why Nismo wnats to trade Tiba for Dosia, just think Trev needs Orion and Nismo and Dosia and Krystal can take Tiva, Marley and Penny  hhahah that leave me with the intact animals oh great  lmaooo
> 
> Dude Tiva looks so awesome and i agree she does make that brindle look sexy, she is turning into a really nice girl


were gonna have a board trade off lol.
i dont know what i would do with out my niz and tiva. besides have a clean house. but whatever a clean house is over rated lol.
thanks for the compliment!
nismo wants orion too come over here to washington lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We all gotta get together and have a GP pit party


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

She's growing up nicely. She's all muscular and shiny.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> We all gotta get together and have a GP pit party


that would be awesome. everyone leashed of coarse lol.


aimee235 said:


> She's growing up nicely. She's all muscular and shiny.


thank you. twi reminds me of tiva. i love twi


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea leashes are a must  Dosia's B-day is coming up we could have a party for him and yall are invited


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

with some dosia and a lil bit of sativa it has to be a good day lmao


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea we could have a ton of fun


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

party at your house.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Nizmo said:


> hahaha
> 
> were gonna have a board trade off lol.
> i dont know what i would do with out my niz and tiva. besides have a clean house. but whatever a clean house is over rated lol.
> ...


WOOT a board trade off, and what is a clean house??? lmaooooo. And Washington is NOT that far from texas bro, stranger things have happened  OMg Orion got all excited said he and i have to make a road trip to come visit, he wants to play with his brother from another mother 



kg420 said:


> We all gotta get together and have a GP pit party


WOOT Pit Party's are the BEST 



Nizmo said:


> with some dosia and a lil bit of sativa it has to be a good day lmao


That would be ther perfect day throw in some white boy and we are GRAVY 



Nizmo said:


> party at your house.


WOO HOO, Party at Krystal, I am sooooo DOWN


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

wow im going to eat those words. i think she's going through another growth spurt lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I can't even remember how many time I thought Dosia was done growing. lol They'll surprise ya  
So yea Party at my house  :woof: :woof:


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

wahooo. But it's gonna be a long drive full of stops.
because in a high risk pregnancy you can't fly. 
And I got the bladder of a kitten hahah
who knows we might just move in and stay there. you can be my nanny lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO  You'd love CA. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I love warm weather and beaches so I'm sure I would lol.
I wanna move so bad. If Trevor could get an affordable place to live and a job lined up
We'd totally move. 
Maybe I'd find a job and a good daycare for riley.
sighhh.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i took tiva in to get weighed today and she weighed 40.2!!!!
i didnt realize how big she is getting lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow she's a big girl now


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i really didnt think she weighed that much. 
she's deff. a big girl now


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's really looking great.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thannks! guess what. she's a string bean.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

lol no she's not. she's ust going through a phase where she's getting taller


----------

